# Oh what cuteness!



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Found this just scrolling the web. I thought I would post it here.
http://www.buzzfeed.com/mikespohr/29-unbelievably-cool-things-you-can-crochet-for-a-baby#.uqL11Ww04


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

Very cute things, thank you for posting the link.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

What fun-- have a friend who also crochets and she has no web so I pick things for her from time to time-- the unicorn is the best!


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

So cute. But I have no babies in my life right now - Darn!


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Well find some there everywhere! lol~! I guess I got lucky. My older sister had 6 kids and now there having kids. So I'm set for babies right now.



peanutpatty said:


> So cute. But I have no babies in my life right now - Darn!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you for the link!


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Nice--I found a few I liked!


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

My 4 yr old grandson will love these.


----------



## Lois Lane (Nov 18, 2014)

Thanks so much for passing this along. Lots of patterns to save for those babies to come!


----------



## luvs2knit50 (Feb 1, 2013)

I just made the little cowboy hat in pink for a little cowgirl coming up. It turned out really small. I used Carron. I tried a larger needle, but it came out sort of "floppy" & I didn't like it as well. The first one fit my cat's head. Think it will be great for her dolly one day. I made boot booties too. Cute gift but not as useful as I would have liked.


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

thanks, those are cute


----------



## Davena (Feb 24, 2013)

All are cute, but I Loved the tool belt and workboots the best . Will make for Gs from grandpa who is a builder. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PatofWi (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks!! 4th grandson due in 3 weeks.


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Keep trying don't give up now. It may of been the pattern and not you. I would like to see a picture of you cat in his/her new hat thou.



luvs2knit50 said:


> I just made the little cowboy hat in pink for a little cowgirl coming up. It turned out really small. I used Carron. I tried a larger needle, but it came out sort of "floppy" & I didn't like it as well. The first one fit my cat's head. Think it will be great for her dolly one day. I made boot booties too. Cute gift but not as useful as I would have liked.


----------



## rosw (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. The Star Wars hats are SOin vogue. Must make some
for the little people for Xmas.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

What a fun bunch if items.


----------



## jacan (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks for the link, will give me some new ideas.


----------



## diobsession (Jun 29, 2011)

Oh no!!! More to put on my list. Thanks


----------

